# tetra : heterocharax sp. glass red tail



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

tetra : heterocharax sp. glass red tail

one of the beautiful tiny fish from Peru
glass body with red spot tail 
max : 2 cm


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW! they are beautyful!


----------



## TheBBB (Apr 13, 2009)

I want it ..... x5!

Never seen this one before. Beautiful pics, thanks tons!

:barb-fish:


----------

